# 2012 MN wolf Hunt Info



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Wolf lottery applications due Sept. 6

Applications for Minnesota's first-ever regulated wolf hunting and trapping season are being taken now through Thursday, Sept. 6, according to the Minnesota Department of Natural Resources (DNR).

Individuals may apply for only one license from three available options:

Early season hunting, which runs from Nov. 3 through Nov.18 in all Series 100 areas and Nov. 3 through Nov. 11 in Series 200 areas located within the northwest wolf hunting zone. 
Late season hunting, which runs from Nov. 24 through Jan. 31, 2013, in all three wolf zones. 
Late season trapping, which runs from Nov. 24 through Jan. 31, 2013, in all three wolf zones. 
Target harvests have been established in each of the state's three wolf hunting zones. If a target harvest is achieved, hunting and trapping will be closed in that zone. The statewide target harvest is 400 wolves, which includes all three wolf zones.

The lottery will award 3,600 licenses during the early season and 2,400 during the late season, at least 600 of which will be for trapping. Application can be made at any DNR license agent, via telephone at 888-665-4236 or online at License . There is a $4 application fee. All applicants must show proof of a current or previous hunting license.

Lottery winners will be notified. Licenses will go on sale by Monday, Oct. 15. Wolf licenses cost $30 for residents and $250 for nonresidents.

The statewide bag limit is one wolf.

Lottery winners will receive a wolf hunting booklet with their notification. Additional information about wolves is available online at http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/mammals/wolves/mgmt.html.
_________________
"To the sportsman who appreciates wildlife and the outdoor experience, a trophy is judged by so much more than inches and mathematics."


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I applied for mine this AM


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Is this just for res or can a nr send in?


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott Schuchard said:


> Is this just for res or can a nr send in?


There are some non-res tags available.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Those greedy MNsotans. Only allocated 5% for non-res tags.

Must be afraid of a little competition, probably not good enough hunters to handle it.

Maybe ND should sue them over our hunting "rights" in their state?


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Those greedy MNsotans. Only allocated 5% for non-res tags.
> 
> Must be afraid of a little competition, probably not good enough hunters to handle it.
> 
> Maybe ND should sue them over our hunting "rights" in their state?


Just trying to keep the rif-raf out of here.... oke: ..... :beer: ......


----------



## tka250 (Sep 24, 2009)

With the 2 seasons that are run, deer hunters shoot most during the first season. and trappers take most during the second season.


----------

